# Radiator relocation Rack



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok guys I have made the rack to set the radiator in . but how can i attach my fan Its actually bigger than the radiator so it will cool it really well . Can someone help please .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

nvm i figured it out


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... :rockn:


----------

